# 0 to 10v led dimming with 120V in same box?



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

The Lutron dimmer switch and luminary cable. http://www.afcweb.com/media/mc-luminary-sell-sheet-spec-sheet.pdf


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet!

Did not know that stuff existed.

I'll have to price some out.

Post #999, cool


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Section 725.136(A) referenced from 300.3(C) does not allow this install with class 2 wiring from what I can see.

We have used 14/2/2 nm where one set was the 0-10v dimming. If the wiring compartment of the fixture has a separation then I believe you can use the class 2 wiring


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

We use 12-2 MC for the power wires and 14-2 MC for the 0-20. The 14 Ga makes it easy to distinguish the two when they are in the same box. 

The last job used a power pack in The first fixture that was controlled remotely with a Pico. The low voltage wire between fixtures was speced by Lutron. 

It is nice to know AFC makes a 16-2 MC. I will have to show that to my boss.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Section 725.136(A) referenced from 300.3(C) does not allow this install with class 2 wiring from what I can see.
> 
> We have used 14/2/2 nm where one set was the 0-10v dimming. If the wiring compartment of the fixture has a separation then I believe you can use the class 2 wiring


They are listed for their purpose Dennis. Also I believe they comply with 725.136(D)(2), because there is a non-conductive sleeve install in the MC.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> They are listed for their purpose Dennis. Also I believe they comply with 725.136(D)(2), because there is a non-conductive sleeve install in the MC.


I am not taking about MC but rather the light fixture itself. How would you separate the wires at this point


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, I was wondering about the fixture also, I'll take some photos when I can.

Thanks to all of you for the thoughtful answers!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am not taking about MC but rather the light fixture itself. How would you separate the wires at this point


Wouldn't it be a voltage rating issue not a separation issue? Like how you can have the low voltage and high voltage wire in the same conduit in Generacs if their insulation is rated for the higher voltage.

Dennis I do get what you are saying about the separation in the fixture but it would make for an interesting/virtually impossible job if you had to install dividers for the wiring.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I apologize. I did this same thing and I was uncertain about the transformation from the wiring to the light. I ran 14/2/2 to every fixture and I also ran a 12/2 class 2 wire that we have used for speakers. If there are 2 compartments then I will use one pair of the 14/2/2 and install the 12/s class 2 in the other. If, not I have the 14/2/2 to use and eliminate the 12/2 class 2 wire


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am not taking about MC but rather the light fixture itself. How would you separate the wires at this point


OK, why would the wires need separated in the light fixture?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> OK, why would the wires need separated in the light fixture?


I think I confused the matter. They the fixture may be design with a separate compartment for the 0-10v dimming meaning somehow you would have to get the wire into that compartment. I don't think this will be an issue will a pendant but it may be with a direct wire setup


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok, I am studying for my Journeyman's test, taking it tomorrow, and just ran across:

410.68

Wires within 3" of ballast or LED driver shall have insulation rating of 90 deg C. unless luminaire is rated for lower temp insulation.

Hmmmm


----------



## greenlee (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't see the advantage to the 0-10 volt dimming. I've done it with 12-2 for power and 14-2 for the l.v. leads but the quality of the dimming was better when using a 4" sylvania retrofit with a lutron ctcl dimmer without all the extra wiring and cost of material. I must be missing something.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TTW said:


> Ok, I am studying for my Journeyman's test, taking it tomorrow, and just ran across:
> 
> 410.68
> 
> ...



Almost all wire we use today is 90C. That was an issue many years ago when the wire inside NM cable was rated 60C then later rated 75C. It is now 90C


----------

